# DIY Edge scriber



## ksor (Apr 13, 2014)

Here is a Little nifty project for a rainy day in the shop !

You can Google Translate to the right just under the menu line - choose language in the combobox !

http://kelds.weebly.com/stregemaringl.html


----------

